# Peddersfest! A 2 Day event in Texas. Autocross & Show & Shine



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Peddersfest! A 2 Day event in Texas. Autocross & Show & Shine all for just $25

Pedders is very pleased to announce our Peddersfest: A 2 day event on October 31st and November 1st. 

The first day is our Autocross and is associated with SPOKES.org. On November 1st, is our Show and Shine Car Show. We will have interactive tech sessions on November 1st and one on one discussions as time allows for personal one on one discussions with your ride.

You will have the opportunity to chat with JusticePete and Scott Pedder. As a special treat, we will have a bunch of our Pedders Aussie mates with us from Pedders Corporate as well as the top dealers in Australia. You all need to watch Crocodile Dundee movies to learn to speak Aussie. So if they ask you for a rattler, you will not be shocked


Spectators are welcome both days. 

We very much encourage first timers to the autocross. This is a great way to learn about your vehicle. If you need some training, we can assist you there as well.

Registration from due Friday Octover 23rd
Call 248-522-8021 or email Deb [email protected] for more information


Here is the script version of the registration forum which is available below in PDf form:

Peddersfest 2009 2-day Event Registration 
October 31, 2009/Autocross– November 1, 2009/ Show and Shine $25.00 fee for both days. Fee includes autocross, one lunch Saturday, and show 
and shine on Sunday. Additional lunches for Saturday $7.00. Sunday lunches will be available for purchase. Name___________________________________________ Phone____________________ Email___________________________________________ Address (Include City, State, Zip Code) 
Car Year/Make/Model/Color Modifications Made to Vehicle 
Are You a SPOKES Member _____ Yes _____ No # If Yes______________________ SCCA Club Member ______Yes ______No #
If Yes______________________________ Have You Ever Autocrossed Before: ______Novice _____ Been There Done That Proceeds From Peddersfest 2009 Will be Donated to St. Judes Children Hospital 
If You wish to make an additional donation check one box: $10_________ $25_________ $50_________ $100__________ $200__________ Other_________ Fees can be paid via paypal at [email protected] or credit card Credit Card #_________________________ Exp Date _______________ SIC code____________ 
ALL FEES, FORMS, AND DONATIONS MUST BE TURNED IN BY FRIDAY OCTOBER 23,2009 TO [email protected] OR FAXED IN TO 248¬522-8165. Late registrations will be charged a $10 late fee 




Peddersfest 2009 
Autocross, Car Show and more!! 


Schedule of Events 

Date/Time 
*Auto Cross*
10/31/09 8:00-9:00 am 
10/31/09 
9:00 am-6:00pm 
10/31/09 All day 

*Show and Shine*
11/1/09 
9:00 am-4:00pm 
Event 
Autocross- Tech Inspection and Registration 
Autocross Note– tight technical course , great for novices 
Autocross- Food Services pro¬vided by Pedders USA 
Show and Shine Car Show— interactive tech sessions, Auto¬cross Awards 
Location:
*Autocross*
Fredricksburg High School 234 Friendship Ln Fredricksburg, TX 78624 
*Show and Shine*
Lady Byrd Johnson Park (located next door to the Han¬gar Hotel) 
Contact info- [email protected],com 248-522-8021 Ask for Deb Basica or Jacie Clapper 

*Here is an electronice pdf version of this post
http://www.silverbulletpartners.com/pedders_pdfs/Peddersfest 2009.pdf*

Thanks
mike
dms


----------



## PartsGedder (Oct 2, 2009)

We didn’t realize that Halloween was a national holiday. We received more pm’s and emails stating that they could come on any other weekend except Halloween. With that said we are rescheduling Peddersfest 2009 to Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. We will reschedule a future Peddersfest to a weekend that doesn’t conflict with a holiday. Thank you for all of your interest and support.

This years event is postponed. We will post the new dates as the event is re-schuduled.


----------

